# Post your 3DS!



## jPottie (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm so bummed with my 3DS. It's the plain blue 3DS XL. I wish I had gotten the ACNL 3DS XL. : ( And now I can't decide if I should upgrade(downgrade?) to a new 3DS so I can get those cool face plates.

Anyway I really want to see what system you are all using to play ACNL!
Bonus props if you have a new 3DS and can show me how ACNL looks on it : D


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 4, 2015)

My first Nintendo 3DS family console was a Aqua Blue Nintendo 3DS that I bought from GAME.

My second Nintendo 3DS family console was a Red/Black Nintendo 3DS XL that I bought from GAME.

My third Nintendo 3DS family console was a Black/Gold Legend of Zelda: 25th Anniversary Nintendo 3DS that I bought from Amazon.co.uk.

My fourth Nintendo 3DS family console was a Nintendo 2DS that I bought from a local computer repair shop.
(The console was definitely in new condition as the box still had the seal stickers on it.)

My fifth Nintendo 3DS family console was a New Nintendo 3DS that I bought from Nintendo UK Official Store.
(This one came with a charger, a copy of the Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask 3D Special Edition and the Skull Kid Figurine)

I am aiming to get my Nintendo 3DS XL fixed as the hinge has broken off and purchase a New Nintendo 3DS XL at some point when the amiibo preorders slow down... Like that is ever going to happen...


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Sep 4, 2015)

My 3DS is just the standard 3DS, which is red.


----------



## Nizzy (Sep 4, 2015)

I have this one


----------



## Chris (Sep 4, 2015)

I've been using this since Christmas 2013 and I'm upgrading to the New 3DS XL (AC:HHD edition) in October. 

This is actually my third 3DS. Before this I had a regular NTSC flame red model bought in September 2011 but I sold it six months later to a woman in London due to not really liking or using it. Then I bought a PAL coral pink model in early 2013 in anticipation of ACNL and the upcoming Pok?mon games. Then 9 months later my parents surprised me with an XL.


----------



## pokedude729 (Sep 4, 2015)

I just have the plain Blue 3DS XL.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 4, 2015)

I have the NoA plain red, New 3DS XL right now.  It also has a faceplate on it though, as well as stickers.  I bought it when they came out in April or May in order to play Xenoblade Chronicles 3D (as well as future N3DS releases), and am enjoying the game immensely so far.


----------



## Soigne (Sep 4, 2015)

i don't have a 3ds at the moment, but i used to own a yoshi 3ds xl.


----------



## Nimega (Sep 4, 2015)

Plain white New 3DS. Pretty good!


----------



## Knopekin (Sep 4, 2015)

I've got this sexy little number: 

Sadly the hinge on the right is starting to go, but I've had it for several years now... I'm seriously considering getting the HHA version when it comes out.



Tina said:


> This is actually my third 3DS. Before this I had a regular NTSC flame red model bought in September 2011 but I sold it six months later to a woman in London due to not really liking or using it.



Hahaha, it sounds like you were like a villager in AC. "Hey! Want my gently used 3DS? I'll give it to you for 650 Bells!"


----------



## Chris (Sep 4, 2015)

Knopekin said:


> Hahaha, it sounds like you were like a villager in AC. "Hey! Want my gently used 3DS? I'll give it to you for 650 Bells!"



Hehe. Except I got about ?120 for it on eBay!


----------



## Klave (Sep 4, 2015)

I originally had a regular teal/aqua blue 3ds but swapped with my brother a couple years later and now have a plain old grey 3DS XL.

I'd like to get a New Nintendo 3DS but money. I can't decide between getting the regular for faceplates or a limited edition awesome looking XL for superior size.


----------



## mirukushake (Sep 4, 2015)

I have two new 3DS! I had the smaller one first but when the HHD LL came out I had to buy it. The smaller one actually has the HHD cover plates on it now, but my boyfriend's stolen it so I didn't get a chance to take a new picture.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 4, 2015)

My 3DS is a Cosmo Black one (i wanted teh Aqua blue through TT ˘ TT)


----------



## Megan. (Sep 4, 2015)

I have the animal crossing 3DS. I  don't plan on getting the N3DS anytime soon.
I lied. I've pre-ordered the N3DS XL AC:HDD bundle.


----------



## jPottie (Sep 4, 2015)

mirukushake said:


> View attachment 146240
> 
> I have two new 3DS! I had the smaller one first but when the HHD LL came out I had to buy it. The smaller one actually has the HHD cover plates on it now, but my boyfriend's stolen it so I didn't get a chance to take a new picture.


Cute! Which do you prefer to play on, the XL or regular?


----------



## mirukushake (Sep 4, 2015)

jPottie said:


> Cute! Which do you prefer to play on, the XL or regular?



I don't have a preference, actually. I let my boyfriend have the smaller one since he travels a lot and it fits in his carry on bag better, but when I had both I basically just put a different game cartridge in each and switched systems depending on what game I wanted to play.


----------



## milkyi (Sep 4, 2015)

I have the NES 3DS XL.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 5, 2015)

i have the blue 3ds xl.


----------



## Joy (Sep 5, 2015)

Regular midnight purple and I love it


----------



## jvgsjeff (Sep 5, 2015)

I just recently upgraded to a New 3DS XL, a red one.






I also have a blue 3DS XL, but it's not in very good shape any more.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

I am using a red old 3ds xl


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 5, 2015)

jvgsjeff said:


> I just recently upgraded to a New 3DS XL, a red one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's the same one I have!  Only difference is I have a faceplate for it too as well as stickers on it.


----------



## Cress (Sep 5, 2015)

Currently this one:


But I just preordered this one (Like just half an hour ago):


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 5, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> But I just preordered this one (Like just half an hour ago):




Oh wow, that one looks amazing!


----------



## jPottie (Sep 5, 2015)

The Zelda one is nice but the ACNL one would be all I'd need >.< I've even considered buying an unopened copy on ebay or something but itd be such a waste of money.


----------



## Cress (Sep 5, 2015)

jPottie said:


> The Zelda one is nice but the ACNL one would be all I'd need >.< I've even considered buying an unopened copy on ebay or something but itd be such a waste of money.



I kinda need to upgrade because my right hinge was starting to break last April and completely fell off in December, so I've been kids needing an upgrade for a while. I never even dropped it or anything, it just cracked and the crack got bigger before just falling off. :/


----------



## Geoffrey (Sep 5, 2015)

A white New Nintendo 3DS with a little Tanooki Bullet Bill charm :3
I've been meaning to pick up some cover plates, but there's too many to choose from?


Spoiler


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 5, 2015)

this beauty <3


----------



## Llust (Sep 5, 2015)

i have the original styled 3ds (black & purple), its disappointing to see that i seem like the only person who doesnt have xl haha


----------



## jPottie (Sep 5, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I kinda need to upgrade because my right hinge was starting to break last April and completely fell off in December, so I've been kids needing an upgrade for a while. I never even dropped it or anything, it just cracked and the crack got bigger before just falling off. :/



I'm so sorry! I'd be really upset if that happened to me, especially since I try to take really great care of my things... and for something so awesome to just fall apart and there's nothing you can do... >.<

- - - Post Merge - - -



Geoffrey said:


> A white New Nintendo 3DS with a little Tanooki Bullet Bill charm :3
> I've been meaning to pick up some cover plates, but there's too many to choose from…
> 
> 
> Spoiler



So cute! I wish I knew someone IRL that had one, or a store with one on display, so I could see how big the screens are for myself. I'm in Canada though and there no where to be found


----------



## Jake (Sep 5, 2015)

I have a 3DS and a 3DS XL both in plain black.


----------



## ibelleS (Sep 5, 2015)

Here's mine



Spoiler


----------



## Loriii (Sep 5, 2015)

I have different iterations (regular, XL, 2DS, new 3DS XL, Limited Editions, probably about 20+ in all) though I prefer playing AC: New Leaf in my Yoshi 3DS XL.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

I also have the 3DS XL in Pink/White.. but I accidentally dropped it from my bed and scratched a little bit of the paint off in the corner... (╥︣﹏᷅╥᷅) so luckily my bf bought me a nice Korilakkuma case!! (•́⌄•́๑)૭✧



Spoiler


----------



## Chris (Sep 6, 2015)

naekoya said:


> I also have the 3DS XL in Pink/White.. but I accidentally dropped it from my bed and scratched a little bit of the paint off in the corner... (╥︣﹏᷅╥᷅) so luckily my bf bought me a nice Korilakkuma case!! (?́⌄?́๑)૭✧
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Lucky! The pink/white is the one I would have bought if it were available in Europe. 

That's a pretty case too.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 6, 2015)

Tina said:


> Lucky! The pink/white is the one I would have bought if it were available in Europe.
> 
> That's a pretty case too.



Aw, I see :c 
yeah sucks that they don't have every color available to every region ~ ah thank you so much! ^^
I saw yours too and it looked pretty cool! I was actually debating on getting the Pokemon design too :3
but a friend of mine already gifted me this one as a bday gift lol <3


----------



## Llust (Sep 6, 2015)

//already posted here but i just figured out how to post pics here from my phone ><



Spoiler: boop











i already mentioned i have the old model in my other post, so the most i can do is give it an accent with printouts and a case. i know the paper is messed up and sticking out of the camera holes, but its the most i can do without damaging anything. i got the rilakkuma charm from the local anime store and the pic is from the anime kyoukai no kanata

it actually looks a lot more appealing irl despite the camera showing all the flaws about it


----------



## Bwazey (Sep 6, 2015)

I have the new red 3DS xl. But I picked up this little case to help protect it. ​


----------



## Jarrad (Sep 6, 2015)

I REEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLY regret buying the "new" 3ds *xl*. I wish I had bought the standard size because missing out on customising it w/ faceplate really gets me down.

I can't resell it either, because it has a few scratches and the rubber has started to wear off the new c-stick (too much smash I tell ya), so I'd only end up getting like ?50 for it or something. I have the glossy black new xl, which is v prone to getting noticeably scratched. I got mine before a lot of people in the UK since I imported it from Australia (Europe & AU/NZ share the same region.. for some strange reason).

I've been thinking of giving it to my brother and buying myself a smaller new 3ds (idk where I'd get the money from), but idk if it's worth it considering the NX is coming out sometime in the future, and I can guarantee its hand-held will be pretty expensive.

( FYI for anybody that didn't know the NX is rumoured to function as a hand held AND a home console. I.e you can play the same games on them and use the hand held sort of like the U gamepad to use your home console.)

wat do i do? the kk slider faceplate is so attractive


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Sep 6, 2015)

Spoiler: check out my awesome decal making skills





Aha I lied I'm terrible at graphic xD. Ran out of other colors for the decal so it's black. would've been gold or blue but oh well

Here's my home menu




Hooray sideways


----------



## xiaonu (Sep 6, 2015)

My 3dsxl is the usual pink color but I ordered a decal for the inside to be pink also.


----------



## Juurii (Sep 6, 2015)

Spoiler: swiggity swooty


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2015)

Bwazey said:


> I have the new red 3DS xl. But I picked up this little case to help protect it. ​





Ooh, a Squirtle case!  I need to pick up something like it to spice up the look of my red new 3DS XL....


----------



## Ramza (Sep 8, 2015)

Just the standard black 3DS with the rubber part of the thumb pad torn off from Smash 3DS abuse. I'm waiting for more New 3DS exclusives to be announced before I get a New 3DS.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 9, 2015)

i have the mario white edition


----------



## davroslek (Sep 13, 2015)

Spoiler: my 3DS XL


----------



## Pearls (Sep 13, 2015)

I have a black new 3ds xl


Spoiler


----------



## milkyi (Sep 13, 2015)

GoldieJoan said:


> I have a black new 3ds xl
> 
> 
> Spoiler



where did you get those rupphire stickers and chain thingy.


----------



## HoopaHoop (Sep 13, 2015)

i have Pikachu 3DS XL and Majora's Mask New 3DS XL and ill be waiting for the AC Happy Home Designer New 3DS


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 13, 2015)

davroslek said:


> Spoiler: my 3DS XL
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 147088




Ooh, you got the Super Mario Maker edition system!


----------



## milkyi (Sep 14, 2015)

xiaonu said:


> My 3dsxl is the usual pink color but I ordered a decal for the inside to be pink also.
> -snip-



 Ah! It's so cute! cx


----------



## Yoshisaur (Sep 14, 2015)

I got this one for Christmas last year. Too bad my family didn't know the N3DS would be out just after that  But I'm more than happy with mine!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Sep 14, 2015)

I've had the plain pink 3DS since Christmas 2012. The cover on the circle pad is loose, but apart from that, it's perfectly fine.


I wish I had some stickers/decals/whatever they're called for it, though. I remember my first DS Lite getting an AC:WW one, then a few years later getting ones with Paper Peach on them. But that DS broke six years ago...


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 14, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> I've had the plain pink 3DS since Christmas 2012. The cover on the circle pad is loose, but apart from that, it's perfectly fine.
> 
> 
> I wish I had some stickers/decals/whatever they're called for it, though. I remember my first DS Lite getting an AC:WW one, then a few years later getting ones with Paper Peach on them. But that DS broke six years ago...




Why not take the stickers off the old one and put it on your newest 3DS?


----------



## KingKyle (Sep 15, 2015)

I have the "New Black" N3DSXL.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 15, 2015)

My 3DS is just a Cosmo Black XL with a Black theme. Nothing special really at all yet, although I wish I had cool stuff to decorate it with like all of you do xD


----------



## SoraSmiles (Sep 15, 2015)

lol I'm still playing on the original first gen 3ds. I will be picking up my ACNL 3ds with the faceplates at the midnight release at my gamestop ^_^ I'm so excited!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 15, 2015)

SoraSmiles said:


> lol I'm still playing on the original first gen 3ds. I will be picking up my ACNL 3ds with the faceplates at the midnight release at my gamestop ^_^ I'm so excited!




Awesome!  Hope you're looking forward to it like I am!


----------



## Applelicious (Sep 17, 2015)

I still have my original 3ds when it first came out lol. I am planning on saving up money to get me the new animal crossing 3ds bundle c.c..


----------



## okaimii (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 21, 2015)

It's just the original Aqua Blue 3DS so ya


----------



## peachprincess9 (Sep 21, 2015)

I have this 3DS with a Sailor Moon earphone jack, I'm hoping to buy some stickers soon to put on it to make it cuter, I meant to get a pink one but I got a red so I might I do want to make it have more pink T~T


----------



## maexing (Sep 21, 2015)

Just a standard Black 3DS XL with a clear Hori Duraflex case. I think I'm upgrading soon but I'm stuck between regular size or a Hyrule new XL


----------



## geckobutts (Sep 22, 2015)

I have the black N3dsXL, with a silver monster hunter 4 dragon decal, HORI duraflex case and some little charms! I'll have to take a pic tomorrow to post.


----------



## Nena (Oct 2, 2015)

I got the black 3ds xl and placed a beautiful blue angel girl on it


----------



## Burumun (Oct 2, 2015)

I have a white New 3DS. Hoping to get some coverplates for it soon, I'll probably go for the Pikachu ones.


----------



## Momonoki (Oct 3, 2015)

I've got the grey 3DS XL. I got it for Christmas in 2011. I actually wished for the Pikachu one, but I don't really care, heh.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 4, 2015)

Here's mine! It's a pink and white 3DS XL with a custom made Animal Crossing skin.


----------



## Loriii (Oct 13, 2015)

I recently got this Yokai Watch hori tpu/duraflexi case for my new black XL.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Oct 15, 2015)

I have the Legend of Zelda LE 3DS (the black one with the gold dust and Hylian symbols), Retro NES 3DS XL, and I now have the HHD N3DS, which I totally LOVE. I haven't gotten any new faceplates for it yet, though.


----------



## LalaPenguin (Oct 15, 2015)

I have the black/red plain 3DS still with the wifi switch. I got it for a christmas present and the protective screen covering has bubbles underneath it. I never bothered it fix it though xD


----------



## Meemster (Oct 15, 2015)

I have the pink and white 3ds xl with a clear case to protect it and my fav Twitch streamer signed my 3ds xl


----------



## Jill (Oct 15, 2015)

I have the Black New 3DS XL with a cool decal on it, I'll post a picture of when I get home. (Since I'm at work right now :c )


----------



## Inka (Oct 17, 2015)

I have a hard time deciding which cover playes to use


----------



## Loriii (Nov 11, 2015)

I finally got this faceplate for my white n3ds. It's kinda hard to find for me but luckily, a local store here imported a few stocks of them


----------



## Viena (Nov 12, 2015)

Plain pink XL, added the decal ^^


----------



## Celestefey (Nov 12, 2015)

I have the regular sized HHD new 3DS, with the face plates!  I used to have the regular aqua blue 3DS but it was getting old and sloooowly breaking just from getting worn out so I'm glad I have a new one. <3


----------



## mayortash (Nov 12, 2015)

I have the ACNL 3DS XL that I currently play NL on. I'm hoping to get the ACHHD new 3DS XL for my full time gaming for Christmas (the bundle I'm looking at comes with a carry case which would be perfect for travelling). Then I'll system transfer everything over to the new one and use my ACNL one for playing WW and other games.


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Nov 14, 2015)

I have the NES legacy XL, which I got from my dad for Christmas last year. (It was a Christmas-birthday thing since he wasn't going to get to see me for my birthday.) But my first system was the legacy red model (small). I had that for 3 years. AKA since the Christmas of the year it came out. By the time I transferred all my data over, the old system had a completely shot right shoulder button, a nearly shot left one, and small cosmetic cracks. The covering of the Circle Pad was loose as well. I gave it to my mom for Christmas because she has a DS Lite and several games. (A few months later, the cover ripped off while she was playing and she flipped out kinda, LOL.)


----------



## pktispan (Aug 29, 2016)

I have a New Nintendo 3DS XL in New Black, and I am LOVING all the new features. the 3D is stunning and the C stick is great for Monster Hunter Generations!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2016)

just grabbed this off the webs but yeah i have one of these  currently


----------



## Espionage (Aug 30, 2016)

This is mine, however I've pre-ordered the New Pokemon 3DS XL console.


----------



## Blacklist (Aug 30, 2016)

Normal Black New 3DS XL. It is great.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 30, 2016)

I have this!​


----------



## Daydream (Aug 30, 2016)

Black New 3DS XL

The best 3DS I've had so far!


----------



## Leen (Aug 30, 2016)

pktispan said:


> I have a New Nintendo 3DS XL in New Black, and I am LOVING all the new features. the 3D is stunning and the C stick is great for Monster Hunter Generations!



Really? You don't think the C stick is too small? I've been seriously considering buying the new 3DS, because I also play Monster Hunter, but there are some features I just can't get passed. Like (1) the small C stick, and (2) the internal memory card where you'd have to unscrew the panel to reach it. I use it so often cause I like to take a lot of screenshots, and sometimes I can't upload it to Miiverse cause I'm using WiFi/local play or I don't have connection


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Improved quality*

I know how you feel  I used to have the ACNL edition but it broke ;;

My "new" 3DS XL:


----------



## MilezX (Sep 2, 2016)

It's the Flame Red 3DS XL for me, just got back in May as I still had the Original model from 2011! Though its busted now... RIP.


----------



## Peter (Sep 2, 2016)

Got a white New 3DS w/ KK Slider cover plates


----------



## Kaiserin (Sep 2, 2016)

What mines look like.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 2, 2016)

Spoiler: heres mine


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2016)

^nice i've never seen olive green ones? :0 or is it some le?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 3, 2016)

I just have a blue 3DSXL but I have a wood grain skin on it and an Isabelle screen wiper and a green bungee stylus, although the stylus is for the regular, and two gudetama key-chains. I used to also have a teacup kitten and a mini bowl of ramen keychains as well but it was just too much hanging off. XD


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I just have a blue 3DSXL but I have a wood grain skin on it and an Isabelle screen wiper and a green bungee stylus, although the stylus is for the regular, and two gudetama key-chains. I used to also have a teacup kitten and a mini bowl of ramen keychains as well but it was just too much hanging off. XD



ikr i remember i had like two small one piece charms hanging from those front holes but tbh it was kinda annoying to play with stuff hanging so yeee


----------



## pika62221 (Sep 28, 2016)

I've posted this pic before, and even though the collection has grown by a couple more systems, I honestly for real am going to start selling systems, it's going WAY overboard, but here are the system(s) I use to play either New Leaf or tobidase.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2016)

Here's mine, I love it 



Spoiler














I also used to have the Aqua Blue original 3DS but the top screen doesn't work properly anymore so I bought this one...
The sad thing about it was that the New 3DS was literally revealed a week after I bought this 3DS XL...


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 28, 2016)

I have the aqua blue 3ds and a white 3ds XL... Nothing fancy


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2016)

lars708 said:


> Here's mine, I love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh, unless you really like amiibos and/or wanna play Xenoblades or SNES games you don't really need it.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Eh, unless you really like amiibos and/or wanna play Xenoblades or SNES games you don't really need it.



I have like 50 amiibo figures hehe


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2016)

lars708 said:


> I have like 50 amiibo figures hehe



Ahaha, I see. I have two but the only one I actually used more than once, the Kirby PR one.. I can't play the game anymore because they refuse to take back my obviously faulty cartridge without me sending my console to Nintendo. Like bruh no way.

I have a K.K. one as well that I used for HHD when I had a New 3ds xl console but tbh I prefer the old XL ones. Also that SSB one is really cool!


----------



## maplecheek (Sep 30, 2016)

Leen said:


> Really? You don't think the C stick is too small? I've been seriously considering buying the new 3DS, because I also play Monster Hunter, but there are some features I just can't get passed. Like (1) the small C stick, and (2) the internal memory card where you'd have to unscrew the panel to reach it. I use it so often cause I like to take a lot of screenshots, and sometimes I can't upload it to Miiverse cause I'm using WiFi/local play or I don't have connection



You can modify the c stick: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYN9XWngRds


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Oct 3, 2016)

I originally had a pure black 3DS XL. I traded that in when the 20th Anniversary Pokemon 3DS was announced and released.

It came with 2 cover plates (Charizard and Blastoise plates), Red & Blue 3DS theme, and Red, Blue, and Yellow games.

Fav DS that I've ever owned.


----------

